
Intel GPU Instruction Set Architecture Gets First Overhaul Since 2004 - rbanffy
https://wccftech.com/intel-gpu-instruction-set-gets-first-massive-overhaul-for-intel-xe-architecture-since-2004/
======
m0zg
And unlike, say, AMD, they also have a serious deep learning software effort.
OpenVINO is pretty impressive performance-wise, in spite of its goofy name.
I've done some back of the envelope, and at least on desktop chips it gets
pretty darn close to the theoretical max GFLOPs on stuff that's not too
terribly memory bound.

~~~
fithisux
Is it running with integrated graphics?

~~~
m0zg
It can run on that as well, yes.

------
comex
Yet Intel's CPU instruction set architecture hasn't gotten an overhaul since
1985 or so. :) The advantages of not directly exposing the ISA to
programmers...

~~~
mikesmonkey
Well intel did try with itanium

